# Any possible way to do flooring before drywall?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Drywall hangers and finishers are notoriously careless, and if you can get a crew to respect your wishes on protecting the floor, you need to teach the rest of the world how to do it.

If you can afford it, you could tape down sheets of the cheapest hard board product that you can find, and take it all up later. But this is no guarantee. I think they could still find a way to gouge your floors.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

should be no problem especially since the sanding and finishing will be done after. Drywall work is not that destructive to floors.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

About the long boards.... This will take some time to load each room, but you can selectively trim the bottom of the drywall between two studs just enough to slide the flooring boards in above the sole (bottom) plate. It should still be hidden behind the baseboard. A pain in the rear, but it would only add a couple of hours, max, to the whole house job. Just choose your paths carefully and logically.


----------



## tnis0612 (Sep 8, 2008)

Willie T, that's a good idea. I hadnt thought of that. I will probably just do the floors first. I'm not too worried about the floors. They are almost 100 years old and i'm in a historic district, people around here love the old stuff, they don't expect the floors to look perfect.


----------

